# Take that V-people



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

https://www.beefmagazine.com/nutrition/move-over-kale-steak-new-superfood

Makes me smile.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Interesting, One of my uncles had rheumatoid arthritis so bad that he could not turn the ignition in his truck with two hands. The doctor wanted him to go on a drug that would possibly make him go blind; he said bull to that. He went on a juice fast, carrot and beet juice for a week, and then went to a vegetarian style type diet. It was not long and he was back to riding his horses. Unfortunately later he got leukemia and died from that. Before he died he started putting fish back into his diet. I don't know what would have happened if he had put a little beef back into his diet. I think a lot of it is just having a balanced diet.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the part of the article that says Vegs become less fertile. Natural selection at it's best.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Tim/South said:


> I like the part of the article that says Vegs become less fertile. Natural selection at it's best.


And LGBTWhatevers.

Ralph


----------

